# Which NZ Bank Account



## sheffield76 (May 11, 2012)

Hi

I am currently residing in the UK. In 4 months time I will be moving to NZ.

I have seen on the internet that it is possible to open a NZ bank account whilst in the UK, so that everything is set up for when you arrive in NZ

Has anayone done this and what have been your experiences with the various banks. Which of the NZ banks would you recommend. 

Thanks for your help, Mark


----------



## Guest (May 11, 2012)

We have set up a Hifx account and Westpac for our move over in June as the two seem
to work together.

Once there we may change but from research the Bank looks on par with the others.

Come on you Super Blues- or are you the other mob ?

Higgy from Hillsborough, best of luck and look us up when you land.

Shane & Carole


----------



## topcat83 (Apr 16, 2009)

I love Kiwibank - Banking New Zealand - the online services are great, and when you get here then if there's a post office then there's a Kiwibank branch.


----------



## sheffield76 (May 11, 2012)

Higgy said:


> We have set up a Hifx account and Westpac for our move over in June as the two seem
> to work together.
> 
> Once there we may change but from research the Bank looks on par with the others.
> ...



Hi

Thanks for your reply. Im from "the other mob", just got back from watching stevenage game!! Im hoping to move out in a few months time, no job lined up yet but getting one should be easy enough. Bets of luck to you too, ill drop you a line and will meet for a few beers. Mark


----------



## Joeday76 (Feb 23, 2012)

I agree! We fly out to Tuaranga next Month and have just opened an account with kiwibank. You can go onto the website and download a migrant application form which you post out to them with a copy of your passport and a utility bill! They will send you your account details to transfer any money over from your uk account and then activate your account once you arrive.


----------



## toadsurfer (Nov 27, 2009)

You can also just scan and email the form and docs to Kiwibank to get an account opened rather than rely on the post. Quicker this way - my new account details were emailed back to me within a day! Email [email protected]


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

sheffield76 said:


> Hi
> 
> I am currently residing in the UK. In 4 months time I will be moving to NZ.
> 
> ...


Hi,
We opened internet current account and savings accounts with ANZ bank. Very easy. Did it from the UK a few months before we arrived.
We can manage both accounts fully online or via iphone/ipad app and the accounts are free.
Only get charged for transactions over the counter or ATM cash withdrawal from any other ATM other than ANZ Bank.

ANZ also offered a free upgrade of luggage allowance to 50kg pp if flying with Emirates (as long as it was direct flights - ie no overnight stays along the way) using an offer code on the Emirates website.
ANZ banks are everywhere. City's, towns, shopping malls.
Since arrival we've also got ANZ visa cards and they manage house, car insurance and KiwiSaver pension - they or their associate company have been the leading KiwiSaver management company for I think 4 straight years now.

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------

